# Solved: Thomson TG585v7 wireless problems...



## jrp1980 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello all, new to the forum. Having a problem with connecting my Thomson TG585v7 (primus) modem up wirelessly to my computer. Had it connected wirelessly since we bought it through primus, probably a couple years now. Recently I noticed the wireless light was red, and the modem was recognized but with no internet access. I reset it and same deal. Finally got it going wirelessly, but WPA was still not turned on. Did so, and the modem immediately turned itself off. Then the computer would recognize the modem but I could not connect to it (Got as far as entering in PIN or WPA key). I can connect via ethernet cable, but due to jack placement this is not a feasable solution. Now, my TV and PS3 both connect fine to the modem, but if I try and connect the computer as well (with or without these connected) the modem resets itself and kicks everything else off. When it comes back on the wireless light is again red and I have to go through all the steps again. I am thinking it's my computer as the TV/PS3 connect just fine, but I don't know enough about these things. Any ideas? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Looking at the user manual the wireless light is 
Solid Red - no security - no activity
Blinking Red - no security - activity

Amber and Green - show different security settings (WEP . WPA)



> Now, my TV and PS3 both connect fine to the modem, but if I try and connect the computer as well (with or without these connected) the modem resets itself and kicks everything else off.


 the TV and PS3 are they connected wirelessly ?

will the your computer connect when the TV/PS3 are NOT connected ?



> I reset it and same deal.


 how did you reset - full factory reset - see hardware reset below

have you also tried turning the wireless router off for a while - sometimes being off for an hour or two can help - but usually that means the router is probably near end of life - they do "wear" out

try a full powercycle

If all that fails - maybe time to try a firmware update 
Often these routers are supplied by ISP and have different firmware - who is your isp? broadband supplier

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*



> Hardware Reset
> Proceed as follows:
> 1 Make sure the Thomson Gateway is turned on.
> 2 Use a pen or an unfolded paperclip to push the recessed Reset button. Push it until the Power LED lights
> ...


----------



## jrp1980 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for reply etaf. My ISP is Primus. TV and PS3 are wireless connections. Whether my PS3 or TV are connected or not the computer won't connect wirelessly to the modem (unless I turn WPA off). I will give your suggestions a try though.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> TV and PS3 are wireless connections.


 and they work perfectly - until you bring your computer into play - [b[correct ?[/b]



> (unless I turn WPA off)


 and with no wireless security - every thing works perfectly like that - *correct ?*

maybe worth updating the wireless adapter driver on the PC
make and model of the PC
make and model of the wireless adapter - should be in device manager
Windows version on the computer


----------



## jrp1980 (Aug 7, 2012)

Exactly, TV and PS3 work fine wirelessly until I try to connect the PC wirelessly. Computer is Acer Aspire M5811-E1522. OS is Windows 7 64bit. In the device manager three listings under network adapters. Think it's the first, but not sure exactly which you need. 1) 802.11n Wireless PCI-E LAN adapter, Lite-on Tech. 2) Intel(R) 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection. 3) Microsoft Virtual wifi Miniport Adapter. I checked all the drivers and they are all updated. Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## jrp1980 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh, and yes if wireless security is turned off the computer will connect with the modem and internet will be available.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

drivers should be here 
can only see a wireless for a ralink

would you do the following - for the wireless adapter
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the wireless adapter device in device manager

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jrp1980 (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's those coes you listed...
PCI\VEN_*1814*&DEV_*0781*&SUBSYS_760011AD&REV_00
PCI\VEN_*1814*&DEV_*0781*&SUBSYS_760011AD
PCI\VEN_*1814*&DEV_*0781*&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_*1814*&DEV_*0781*&CC_0280


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent that is a
0x0781	
Chip Number:	RT2790T/RT2860/RT2890
Chip Description:	Wireless 802.11 bgn PCI-e
Notes:	http://www.ralinktech.com

specification
http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/desktop/2009/acer/aspire/aspirem5811/aspirem5811sp2.shtml

Drivers are here
http://support.acer.com/us/en/product/default.aspx?tab=1&modelId=1880

install the wireless drivers see if that helps

the installation is the .inf file

the steps are here 
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixthe...-windows-7.htm

the steps are

>Start Globe
>Devices and Printers
>File > select - Device Manager
open up network adapters
right-click on the adapter
Then click on Update Driver
Select on "seach driver on computer"
Then insert the path of your INF file (the folder you extracted the zip file into)
Click OK and Windows will install the driver for you.


----------



## jrp1980 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have tried everything you mentioned. Still not able to connect wirelessly. Might try borrowing a buddies wireless modem to see if it will connect or not. He has same modem and isp. Hopefully that will determine if it is indeed my computer that is the problem. Thank you very much for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Oh, and yes if wireless security is turned off the computer will connect with the modem and internet will be available.


 well we know the adapter works OK just seems an issue with security



> He has same modem and isp.


 you will probably need to change username and password if adsl/dsl - if cable it should be OK

whos the ISP and is it via cable or telephone line ?


----------



## jrp1980 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, I managed to get it working again. This morning did everything all over again, starting with the full factory reset. Didn't work. Then instead of normally connecting, I decided to manually enter all the info via connect to new network options. Entered it all in an now it's working. Not sure which fix did it but for now it is working fine on computer, TV and PS3. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know


----------

